# Calentador de cera no funciona



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola gente del foro, quisiera si alguien me podría orientar porque no funciona este calentador, es nuevo nunca se uso y cuando se intento usar no encendió, lo único que hace es encender el led y titilar, lo cual creo no es normal porque me parece que debería quedar encendido y apagarse cuando el calentador llega a la temperatura deseada, pido si me pueden dar una mano porque soy solo un aficionado a la electrónica no soy técnico, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2014)

Revisa lo que hay debajo de la aleta de aluminio que figura en esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 119899​

Posiblemente sea un fusible térmico y también posiblemente esté abierto. lo que parece estar envuelto en papel celofán


----------



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

OK Fogonazo voy a revisar, hay alguna manera de medir el fusible térmico con un tester digital??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2014)

Sip, te debe dar continuidad (Resistencia = 0)


----------



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahí medí sin desoldarlo y me da 0 y tiene continuidad porque suena el buzzer del tester, (creo que se dice asi)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Fijate cuanto mide entre los dos cables blancos


----------



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola Dosmetros, midiendo en la escala de diodo y continuidad me da 062, esta bien o como lo mido??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Estaría bien la resistencia entonces.

Medí el potenciómetro entre extremos y luego desde la pata del medio hacia ambos extremos (que esté al medio de la rotación)

Poné foto en primer plano y nítidas de frente y dorso de la plaqueta. A la máquina de fotos habilitale el Macro o Micro


----------



## gianclau (Nov 1, 2014)

Dosmetros te dejo fotos de lo que me pediste que hiciera, espero esten bien, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

Podés poner los nombres de esos dos componentes negros ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 119948


----------



## gianclau (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola el numero del mas grande es
L6008D
        6 
 7247  
y el mas chico dice 

ATMEL 0748
 qw13 (creo no se ve bien)
20SSU

te dejo una fotito para que veas, a pesar de haberle removido esa pintura amarilla que tien el componente mas chico no se lee casi, creo que dice qw13


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2014)

Retirá el Triac L6008D6 y _verificá su funcionamiento _

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/122669/LITTELFUSE/L6008D6.html

Y sinó comprá uno nuevo y reemplazalo a ver si sale andando . . . .


----------



## gianclau (Nov 7, 2014)

son facil de conseguir, te pregunto esto porque aca en formosa todo es complicado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2014)

Cualquier triac *para 600 V y 8 Amperes de compuerta sensible* te sirve . . .  cualquiera.

Y cualquiera es facil de conseguir


----------



## gianclau (Nov 9, 2014)

Hola dos metros hice la prueba del triac como indica en enlace que me dejaste y cuando hago el corto con la compuerta G lo marca resistencia pero al quitarlo me marca infinito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2014)

Ummmm , entonces hacé otra prueba , una fuente de . . . ponele 12V y lamparita , todo en serie , fuente , lámpara A1 y A2 , y jugá con el tester entre G y A2. La lámpara debería quedarse encendida . . .  sinó cambialo directamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2014)

gianclau dijo:


> Hola dos metros hice la prueba del triac como indica en enlace que me dejaste y cuando hago el corto con la compuerta G lo marca resistencia pero al quitarlo me marca infinito



Mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/970513/


----------



## gianclau (Nov 9, 2014)

amigo no entiendo nada hice la comprobación según este instructivo

Realiza esta comprobación de "Funcionamiento":

Multimetro en la escala R x 200.
Conectar la punta (-) del multimetro al terminal principal A1.
Conectar la punta (+) del multimetro al terminal principal A2.
El multimetro marcar infinito.

Sin cambiar esta condición poner en corto la compuerta (G) con el terminal A2. Ahora el multímetro debe marcar baja resistencia y quedar así aunque se retire el "Corto"

Invertir las puntas del multimetro
Conectar la punta (+) del multimetro al terminal principal A1.
Conectar la punta (-) del multimetro al terminal principal A2.
El multimetro marcar infinito.

Sin cambiar esta condición poner en corto la compuerta (G) con el terminal A2. Ahora el multímetro debe marcar baja resistencia y quedar así aunque se retire el "Corto"

Si pasó esta prueba de funcionamiento el TRIAC está OK



muchachos lo cambio de una y les aviso, mañana voy a ver que consigo,  voy a probar lo de la lamparita y la fuente para aprender algo nuevo para mi, gracias por el aguante


----------



## gianclau (Nov 15, 2014)

Hola muchachos consegui este triac, es un BTA20 - 600B me servirá para cambiarlo por el que tenia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Me parece que tiene la aleta aislada , así que vas a tener que soldar de las 3 patitas.

El otro era de compuerta sensible , éste me parece que no , podés probarlo , andará o no andará 

Saludos y suerte


----------



## gianclau (Nov 15, 2014)

Gracias dosmetros por responder, te consulto otra cosa, yo tengo un regulador de potencia que uso para el taladro,(lo saque de la web) puede ser que sirva para usarlo como regulador de la resistencia. Saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2014)

Si , podés usarlo perfectamente , el tema es que como no tendrías termostato , la regulación sería siempre a ojímetro.

Si cambiando el triac  no te funciona , poné termostato en el buscador.

O comprate alguno de éstos de un valor levemente inferior a la temperatura que necesitás , o ponele 3 o 4 escalonados con una selectora :







Son los que usan los lavarropas , las cafeteras , las heladeras , son muy comunes

Saludos !


----------



## gianclau (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola gente al final no funciono este triac y de compuerta sensible no consigo, veré la semana que viene lo del termostato, les dejo el circuito del regulador de potencia para que si pueden me digan donde conecto el termostato y la resistencia, saludos y gracias por todo


----------

